# Clutch question



## killrmack (Nov 30, 2005)

on ebay found a clutch disc for a list of viehicals. This is an oem replacement and was wondering since the other cars oem would fit the stanza would there aftermarket fit also?


----------



## killrmack (Nov 30, 2005)

I forgot the list sorry
Nissan 200SX 1983 - 1983 Clutch Disc 1983 (2.0ltr) 
Nissan 200SX (4 Cyl.) 1984 - 1988 Clutch Disc 
Nissan 200SX Turbo 1984 - 1986 Clutch Disc 
Nissan 240SX 1989 - 1990 Clutch Disc 
Nissan 240SX 1991 - 1996 Clutch Disc 
Nissan 240SX 1997 - 1998 Clutch Disc 
Nissan 280Z 1975 - 1978 Clutch Disc 
Nissan 280ZX 1979 - 1983 Clutch Disc 
Nissan Altima 1993 - 1999 Clutch Disc 
Nissan Altima 2000 - 2001 Clutch Disc 
Nissan Axxess 1990 - 1991 Clutch Disc 2WD 
Nissan Stanza 1986 - 1989 Clutch Disc 86-6/89 (2.0ltr) 
7/89-89 (2.4ltr) 
Nissan Stanza 1990 - 1993 Clutch Disc 
Nissan Stanza Wagon 1986 - 1988 Clutch Disc


----------



## JJStanza (Oct 23, 2005)

killrmack said:


> I forgot the list sorry
> Nissan 200SX 1983 - 1983 Clutch Disc 1983 (2.0ltr)
> Nissan 200SX (4 Cyl.) 1984 - 1988 Clutch Disc
> Nissan 200SX Turbo 1984 - 1986 Clutch Disc
> ...



What are you asking? If it says it fits theoretically it should fit. So I am totally confused about what you are asking. Could you clarify?


----------



## killrmack (Nov 30, 2005)

What im saying is if I were to buy a uprgaded clutch disc for a 240 would it fit my car.


----------



## altima8 (Apr 28, 2006)

A lot of Nissans use the same clutch disc, so in theory yes, if an OEM style replacement from a 240sx fits your car then so should a performance clutch from the same year/model 240sx.


----------

